# NEWBIE



## johnsy_GTI-R (Aug 26, 2008)

hi there as title im a newbie, long time wannabe owner,currently have a gti-r and im looking into getting a skyline ,

wot is the bestmodel to go for ? 
wot are the running cost?
is the 400R like rocking horse shit?
are there any other nismo or special editions around ?
single or twin turbo??
im after a fairly standard model with the likes of ss/exhaust ,filter's standard engine


any comments welcome
cheers johnsy


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hey!*

Hey there,

I'm a newbie as well! I just picked up my GTR R33 today, it's all quite sereal at the moment!


----------



## johnsy_GTI-R (Aug 26, 2008)

TheD said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm a newbie as well! I just picked up my GTR R33 today, it's all quite sereal at the moment!



wot sort of spec you went for and if you dont mind me asking how much did you part with


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

*Ok no probs...*

I went for a 1996 R33 GTR 2.6 Twin Turbo in silver with 60000 miles on the clock.
It came with Apexi Filters and Exhaust. Apart from that the car is standard.

It cost me £7100...

Couldn't say no really!

TheD


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there, johnsy and TheD,

johnsy you can do a search and you will find many answers for your questions.
and take a look here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/68135-skyline-faq-new-users-look-here-first.html

please formulate your questions a bit better next time, you know there are some shadows on this forum, which would probably eat you in one second. . . .WOT??? . . .no it's the truth!

Regards

Chris


----------

